# Elizabeth & Clarke



## Sherr (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I can't find a thread for this company on MUT so I thought I would start one.

I could fall in love with this subscription, but would like to compare notes and thoughts with others.

Please share!


----------



## Sherr (Mar 5, 2014)

I received my first box today, with three shirts: the White, Taylor, and Arden.  

I found that they fit very differently, but perhaps they are supposed to.  The Arden (immediately below) was very snug and draped beautifully, I am looking forward to wearing it in warmer weather.  Next, the Taylor (middle) fit loosely, and it was quite long.  Last, the White, also fit loosely, and looked very chic.  All three seemed like very good quality and - apart from the annoying customs charges - I am very pleased.  Anyone receive their Spring shirts?


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 5, 2014)

Is the sizing pretty accurate? I'm sort of between sizes so I ordered down but I'm thinking I might order both sizes and keep the one that fits best.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 5, 2014)

If you ordered the Arden (the sleeveless one) then you might have a problem because it really is quite fitted.  But don't they ask for precise measurements?  It was so long ago that I ordered, I can't really remember.  If they go by the measurements you submitted, then you should be OK.  

I'm not an expert, sorry, as this is my first box.


----------



## Toulouse (Mar 5, 2014)

Cute shirts. I'm still waiting for mine. Did it have a Your Bijoux Box coupon in it? I heard there was going to be one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sherr (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, I did receive a coupon for a free "Be Ours Necklace" in a Bijoux Box.  I don't need any more jewellery, but for those of you who do, the code is: E&amp;CSPARKLE


----------



## Toulouse (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

